# Hardening up before Competition Diet



## Fit Freak (Sep 30, 2002)

OK...I'm looking to lose about 10lbs or so over the next couple of months before I begin my competition diet.  My BW is at 180lbs which I think is a bit high for me.  My goal is a solid 168-170lbs by Christmas when I plan to begin my 14-16 week competition diet.

So...here goes!

Monday, September 30

5:30am Wake up...heading to work...the GYM
6:30am 15 minutes Eliptical followed by Quads and Hmas workout; finished it off with another 15 minutes of cardio on the Eliptical
8am Meso Tech with 5g Creatine
9:30am 150g Lean Round Steak
11:30am 175g Lean Round Steak , 1 Cup Green Beans, 1 small Tomato (100g), 175ml Rice Cooked

That's it so far......I'm doing this to make sure I stay motivated!

Wish me luck.....and make sure I stay away from late night PB


----------



## Fit Freak (Sep 30, 2002)

I forgot to mention I'm 5'6" and around 13% BF


----------



## lina (Oct 1, 2002)

Hi FF! 

Will be interested to watch your progress.....eh....Hardening Up?  Well, looking good already!

Oooh, me bad!  First post in your journal...

Ok, how was the PB hurdle?  Yep, my fav too....I see you have everything in grams... I guess that's the Canadian/European difference here...How many grams in 1 oz?

Been to Nova Scotia few years back, Halifax! Lots of fun and very beautiful... Took hours to get there though from the ferry then the drive!


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey Lina...Being a Cdn...I use grams...there are 28 grams in 1oz.

I'll post the rest of yesterday's info soon...I'm just finishing up here at work.

I'm trying hard to stay away from the PB...3 days and going strong.  I wish I never would have started eating it from the jar...I swear it's sooo addictive!  Guess it's the downfall of competition diets high in protein/fats and low in carbs.

My nutritional goals in the next couple of months are to reduce my carbs...say to around 200grams or so....this will be quite a bit less than I've been eating over the last 3 months (400-450/day).  I'm keeping my protein around 275grams (1.5grams/lb of BW) and fat low...say 60 grams.

I won't dramatically limit carbs and increase fat until Xmas when I begin my actual comp diet.


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 1, 2002)

6:30 AM	Eliptical (15) / Quads/Hams / Eliptical (15)			
8:00 AM	Meso Tech / 5g Creatine
9:20 AM	150g Ham	
11:30 AM	175g Round Steak / 175ml Rice Cooked / 100g Tomato / 250ml Green Beans
2:30 PM	150g Round Steak / 175ml Rice Cooked / 100g Tomato / 250ml Green Beans	
5:30 PM	1.5 Scoops Whey / 2T Flax Meal
7:30 PM	150g Pork Loin / Small Apple
10:00 PM	8 Whites / 1 FF Cheese Slice / 1 Cup Oatmeal
Bed	1 Cup 1% Cottage Cheese
MACRO TOTALS	293P	204C	45.5F

OK...this was day 1...I know I need to change some things but I'm trying to slowly ease myself into it!

The late-night carbs and cottage cheese need to go and be substituted with a high carb, moderate fat meal.  

I'll work on this tomorrow.

Energy was great today and very strong during leg workout.


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 1, 2002)

BTW Lina...I went to university in Halifax and worked there after graduation for a couple of years.  Now I live about 1.5 hours outside the city...Halifax is a wonderful place to visit or live!


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 1, 2002)

Oops I meant to say high protein, moderate fat...not high carbs...guess I'm missing them already


----------



## Adidas (Oct 1, 2002)

Hi FF 

Good Luck!  

Great job for getting through the first few days without PB.  PB is a WEAKNESS of mine too.  I could sit and eat it straight from the jar 

Looking good so far  ..can't wait to see pics of your progress.


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey Adidas  

I'll post a couple pics in a few weeks....go easy on me though


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 1, 2002)

I'm going to try to gradually add some PB into the diet, but only 1 Tbsp for my last meal....around 10:30pm (1 Cup Cottage Cheese blended with 1 Tbsp PB)....I find this helps eliminate night-time hunger.

I'm just hoping I can stay away from the PB the rest of the time.  If I have in anywhere else in my food journal pease...I mean please get after me


----------



## Adidas (Oct 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> 
> I'm just hoping I can stay away from the PB the rest of the time.  If I have in anywhere else in my food journal pease...I mean please get after me




We will get after you.  We are good for that around here


----------



## Leslie (Oct 1, 2002)

PB is PURE evil! LOL Better off just going cold turkey with out it! Trust me


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 1, 2002)

I'm going to try and keep just 1 Tbsp with the cottage cheese before bed......if I end up hunting for it in the middle of the night it's going straigth in the trash...I swear!


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 1, 2002)

OK...here is my days food and training.......

6:20 AM	1.5 Scoops Whey Protein / 1/2 Tbsp Flax Oil
7:20 AM	Back / Abs / 25 minutes Eliptical
9:00 AM	1.5 Scoops Whey Protein / 1/2 Tbsp Flax Oil / 5g Creatine & Glutamine
11:30 AM	180g Round Steak / 375ml Mixed Vegies / 250ml Green Beans
2:30 PM	275g (10oz) Round Steak / 375ml Wax Cut Beans
5:00 PM	1 Scoop Whey Protein / 100g Banana / 4 Strawberries
6:45 PM	Arms / Calves
7:45 PM	1.5 Scoops Whey Protein / 5 g Creatine & Glutamine
9:00 PM	8 Egg Whites / 1 Slice FF Cheese / 175ml Plain Low Fat Yogurt / 1 Cup Mixed Berries / 1 Cup All Bran Cereal

I know...there are better carb sources than All Bran but it mixes well with the yogurt and fruit...and since it's post=workout I think it should be OK for now...remember I'm just hardening up so I don't have to shed too much this winter for the competition!

Also...I normally don't train twice with weights but I felt great so I went for it


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 2, 2002)

I should also add that I had 2 Cups 1% Cottage Cheese with 1Tbsp PB a little after midnight....I couldn't help it...I was starving 

This could be a sign that I have decreased my calories too quickly but I'll see how tomorrow goes...I also trained twice today so that could also have something to ddo with the late-night hunger pains


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 2, 2002)

This morning I did a pretty intense 45 minutes on the Eliptical Trainier....feeling pretty good so far.....hoping that today I can avoid a late-night meal and situation like last night!


----------



## lina (Oct 2, 2002)

hmmm....is it Nova Scotia or Nova Scoatia....?  I never liked Strawberries until we went to NS and were driving by the countryside and they were selling fresh strawberries by the road... OMG! Talk about sweet and delicious!   Haven't had strawberries like that since.... so maybe worth it just to go back for that plus the amazing mussels marinara in Halifax  

Hope you do better tonight!  Your fats are kinda low so that may also help to tie you over and feel full...


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 2, 2002)

I agree...need to increase fats and maybe decrease the carbs and protein a bit...ie yesterday I had about 325grams of protein...a bit much for me.

The strawberries here in Nova Scotia are AMAZING...there are several U-Picks within 30 minutes of my house...during the summer I usually pick like 48-60 boxes and freeze most of them so I have them all winter!  They are soooo much better than the imported ones.  I lived in Toronto a couple of years ago and the SBs there weren't even comparable to the ones out here.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 2, 2002)

What type of comp are you training for?


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 2, 2002)

I'm entering the annual provincial bodybuilding championships on April 7th of 2003 (Nova Scotia).  Since last year's comp I've put on a lot of size...some good...some not so good.  Early this week my weight was at 180lbs but the thing is I don't want to have to lose that much weight during the 14 weeks leading up to the competition (I'll be competing as a LW at 154.5lbs).

So, my thoughts are to harden up a bit...to about 170-172lbs between now and Christmas that way I won't have to make as many drastic changes...i.e. tonnes of cardio...or dramatically lower carbs....to be ready for the show.

My experience in the past has ead me to believe that anything over a lb a week usually means muscle loss...this is not what I want.   

What do ya think...should I just keep bulking or start to tighten things up like a started to this week?  Any comments or suggestions are greatly appreciated...I'm not easily offended....


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 2, 2002)

Honestly, I'd have to see pictures to give better advice on that, but I am by no means an expert on competing having done so only twice before.  I hope to compete again in June or so.

13% sounds pretty low, if that is accurate.  I am bulking up now and am at around 15%.  Don't forget you should lose around 6-8 pounds of water weight the last week, if you manipulate your water and sodium properly.

Doing the math, if you are 13% at 180 you are carrying 23 pounds of fat.  If you assume that you will compete with roughly 7 or 8 pounds (4 or 5%) then you need to lose 14 or 15 pounds or so, right?  And you should be cometing at around 164, not 154, so something is wrong somewhere....


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 2, 2002)

I was thining of doing welterweight around 160lbs but I find that my upper body gets overpowered by some of the competitiors in that class...that is why I'm considering LW....my legs are pretty big but I feel my upper body (chest and shoulders) needs work to be a competitive welterweight.

In the past it meant losing LBM to makw weight....not a good thing.

Haven't had my BF% done in a while so I could be 15%...I can see all 6 abs...not that well...sort of smooth but I can see them....that's why I was thinking 13%

I'll getting a digital camera soon...when I do I'll post a couple pics.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 2, 2002)

But if you ARE 13% and you go below 164 or so it will be a lose of muscle.


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 2, 2002)

I know...that's what bites...I guess I should just go where I look my best and not worry about the competitors...that way I won't have to spend the next year gaining back the muscle I lost to drop a weight class...then I can focus on improving.

I know this is what I should do but it's not always that easy...my province (Nova Scotia) is pretty small and Iusually know all the competitors...guess I shouldn't worry about anyone other than myself.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 2, 2002)

Unless this is a career, just go in as the best you can be.


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 2, 2002)

Definately not a career...advice taken...thx


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 2, 2002)

OK...I seem to have found a new addition already....Cottage Cheese with unsweetened cocoa...nutritionally a good addition but I have a tendency to avoid variety...this is what worries me....suggestions anyone?????


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 2, 2002)

Sounds gross....choc cottage cheese?


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 2, 2002)

OK,,,I just came across on old photo of me getting ready for a show a while back...looking especially TINY...but I've changed that...so I hope...anyway here goes...

OK this is sad but how do I post a pic???


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 2, 2002)

Here is today's diet and training onfo...felt pretty good about it although I need to eat a greater variety of food sources...nevertheless here it is


6:45 AM	45 minutes Eliptical
7:45 AM	1/2 Protein with 5g Glutamine / 150g Center Loin Pork
9:00 AM	Tuna / Apple
11:20 AM	2 Cups Cottage Cheese / 1 Tbsp PB / 1.5 Tbsp Unsweetened Cocoa
3:00 PM	1 Cup 1% Cottage Cheese / 1 Tbsp Unsweetened Cocoa
5:00 PM	1 Cup 1% Cottage Cheese / 1 Tbsp Unsweetened Cocoa
6:45 PM	Shoulders / Traps - GREAT W/O
7:45 PM	1.5 Scoops Whey Protein / 1/2 Tbsp Flax Oil / 5g Creatine & Glutamine
8:15 PM	2 Cups 1% Cottage Cheese / 2 Tbsp Unsweetened Cocoa
Bed	2 Eggs with 8 Whites


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 2, 2002)

Way too much cc.  You need a variety of protein sources for an adequate array of aminos.

Has anyone ever mentioned that your avatar makes you look like Monroe?


----------



## Leslie (Oct 2, 2002)

Damn thats alotta cocoa and cottage cheese!Where's da beef? LOL


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 2, 2002)

right here baby....


----------



## Leslie (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> right here baby....


 LOL


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 2, 2002)

c'mon.....I had too....it was a hanging curve right over the middle of the plate....


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 3, 2002)

Who is Monroe??

As for the cottage cheese...I know...way tooooooo much....as for the beef...yesterday's meals...in my opinion too much.  See that is my problem...I tend to eat the same thing for s day then switch to something else for a day and so on...this has to change.

Still wondering how I can post a pic...


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 6, 2002)

OK..its been a couple days since my last entry o I'll let you all know what I thinking.  My comp is the beginning o April.  My plan is to begin my diet on Jan 1/03.  I was beginning to cut a few lbs now so I wouldn't have as much to lose come January.  However, upon a solid assessment of myself I have decided that Jan-April will be plenty of time to prepare so I will be trying to maintain or maybe gain some LBM with minimal BF gain until Jan 1 when the real deal begins.

I also think that if I concentrate on limiting too many foods I won't be mentally/psychologically prepared to endure the long struggles of a 15 week competition diet.

Enough said...here is todays food so far:

10:20 AM	175ml Plain Low Fat Yogurt / 200g Strawberries / 1 Cup All Bran Cereal / 8 Egg Whites / 1 slice FF Cheese
12:40 PM	1 Scoop Whey / 100g Strawberrieas
3:15 PM	1 Scoop Whey Protein / 1/2 Tbsp Flax Oil
3:45 PM	Train - Chest
5:00 PM	Meso Tech
7:20 PM	8 Egg Whites / 1 FF Cheese Slice / 1 Cup Oatmeal (dry)

Too many shakes today...busy training clients at work...should be having some type of meat each day

Chest Workout:

Warm-up - Bench Press - 3x135x15

Bench Press - 3x225x10 / 2x245x7

Incline DB Fly - 2x60x12 / 1x70x8

Decline Bench Press - 3x185x10

Seated Peck Deck - 2x120x10

Not a particularly great w/o...friends were distracting me but that's ok...supposed to train calves and abs but ran out of time...NEED TO STAY BETTER FOCUSSED!

Before Bed (10:15pm) - 2 Cups Cottage Cheese / 1 Tbsp Peanut Butter / 2 Tbsp Unsweetened Cocoa

MACRO TOTALS (approximately...amounts include fiber)

250P
190C
40F
2120 Cals


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 7, 2002)

*Backstage Photo from Last Year*

OK...just thought I would post a pic of me getting ready last year at the annual provincial competition here in NS.  I'm posting it so you'll have something to compare me to when I post this year's comp photos...but it isn't until April so be patient.

Based on where I am now I've added a lot of LBM since this pic but I'll post this anyway......go easy on me...I'm tiny


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 7, 2002)

This morning i trained....here are the numbers:

Back:

Lat Pulldown to front - 150x15/170x12/170x10

Reverse-Grip EZ-Curl Bar Row - 205x15/205x12/225x10/225x10

Lat Pulldown (Behind Neck) - 3x140x12

Seated Row - 3x180x10

Deadlifts - 225x12/315x8/315x8

Cable Pullovers - 2x100x12

Goodmornings - 2x70x20

CALVES:

Calf Press - 360x15/450x15/540x12/540x9
(on leg press)

Seated Calf Raise - 135x15/160x12/135x10

Sytretched and DONE

Workout felt great!!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 7, 2002)

Great work FF, YOU ARE ON YOUR WAY TO ACHIEVING YOUR GOAL...you look great by the way in your pic....
Cheers
QS


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 7, 2002)

I tried COCOA WITH COTTAGE CHEESE...yummy!!! us Canadians have weird tastebuds...lol...


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 7, 2002)

I will see Red Dragon tomorrow...FF, I sugguestion on what is working for me...I have made a list of CARBS/PROTEIN/FAT....
my favourite carbs/p/f and see what can you subsitute without sacrificing much to a less denser version...for eg: instead of having whole rich cake...subsitute it to something in which you can have similar texture and favour minus the calories...if you need more input or detail..let me know...keep me posted...Cheers


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 7, 2002)

It's pretty good eh...a bit of PB with cocoa and the cottage cheese...evryone I know is grossed out by it but it tastes good to me....happy to see you tried it...and liked it 

I'm a bit confused about the last post QofS...what exactly are you referring too???   

Oh and thanks for the compliment...greatly appreciated


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 8, 2002)

Here is yeaterday's meals:

6:15 AM	1 Scoop Whey Protein / 1/2 Tbsp Falx Oil
7:45 AM	Train - Back / Calves -see above for exercises and weights/reps/sets
9:00 AM	Meso Tech / 5g Creatine
11:30 AM	8 Egg Whites / 1 FF Cheese Slice / 1 Cup Oatmeal (dry)
4:15 PM	2 Cups Cottage Cheese 1% / 1 Tbsp PB / 2 Tbsp Unseetened Cocoa
7:00 PM	1.5 Scoops Whey Protein / 1/2 Tbsp Flax Oil / Apple
9:30 PM	2 Cups Cottage Cheese 1% / 2 Tbsp PB / 2 Tbsp Unseetened Cocoa
Bed	8 Egg Whites / 1 FF Cheese Slice / 2 Tbsp PB


I must confess I am back to eating too much PB late at night....I have to keep working on this     

QUESTION - could I be hunting down the PB late at night since my fat intake throughout the day is too low...just a thought??


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 8, 2002)

Oh, macros for yesterday: 325P / 195C / 83F / Cals 2815

With this amount of protein and carbs my fat was about 30 grams higher than I would have liked 

No cardio today or since Oct.3....need to get back to it


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

You need more OTHER types of protein, lean meat, chicken, turkey, fish, eggs.....


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 8, 2002)

FF, the last post I meant...if I feel like having a pita sandwitch or lets say a baked treat...I will subsitute it for the best ingredites I can find and try to copy the recipe of orginal...for eg: buy Ezielkiel bread instead of wholewheat,
if craving a muffin...bake my own...or buy it from a all-natural bakery (non-processed/organic/low GI) ingrediates...so I meant instead of eliminating the food I like...I am choosing the best possible ingredites to make the same thing with great nutrients...hope the explanation is clear


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 8, 2002)

FF, are you vegan???


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

Would a vegan eat cheeses?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

or eggs? or whey?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 8, 2002)

Hi TP, Some vegans eat dairy...most of them don't. I had a client who was vegan and wanted to gain muscle mass, his diet was tofu/beans/soya...but after a month, he got convinced that more protein is required and started having eggs and whey...


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

I thought that was just a vegetarian but a vegan meant non of that stuff????


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 8, 2002)

Actuaslly there are several types of vegetarians: 

1) lacto-ovo-vegetarian - avoids meat, fish, and poultry

2)lacto-vegetarian - avoids meat, fish, poultry, and eggs

3) Ovo-vegetarian - avoids meat, fish, poultry, milk and milk products

4) Vegan - all foods of animal origin are avoided

I am none of these but I do try to limit my consumption of meat and poultry.  Instead I prefer to eat more dairy, tuna, eggs, and whey.  Just my preference...probably because my last competition I ate sooo much boiled chicken breasts that I never want to eat them again...unless I have to...i.e. when I compete this spring these foods will be present in much larger quantities than now.


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 8, 2002)

TP and QofS...glad to see you guys are following my journal...I appreciate the feedback


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 8, 2002)

QofS...I understand what you meant now about substituting foods...I do it whenever I cook or bake something at home...ie. fat free, sugar free lemon cheesecake.  

If I go out to eat though I usually just order whatever I'm craving


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 8, 2002)

Tonight I trained LEGS...AMAZING w/o...felt great and evry strong....

Squats:
225x15
275x12
315x10
335x8
365x6

Lunges:
70x15/leg
110x25/Leg

Leg Press:
15x540
10x720
8x810

Stiff-Legged Deadlifts:
160x15
200x15
200x12
200x10

Superset Leg Extensions / Leg Curls:
150x15 / 70x15
200x12 / 90x12
200x10(with person pushing down on negative and me resisting) / 90x12

Cooldwon - 10 minutes of light bike and stretching

Great PUMP tonight!  Best leg w/o in awhile!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

hey FF.. I want to go watch the bb comp in Halifax in April.. too cool you will be in it.. considering I am only on PEI... You will have an IM'er cheering you on!! 

way to go thus far you will get there !! you have alot of great peoples here to help out.. 

anyway I just wanted to say. HI and you looked awesome in your pic I am sure its even gonna be better this time around.

Smiles

Be well

Erilay'a


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 8, 2002)

FF are you waking up and searching out snacks or just up at that time and craving snacks?? My suggestion go to bed earlier or drown the craving in water!!!!


----------



## lina (Oct 8, 2002)

I've done the cottage cheese and the cocoa thingy...but I blend the cc in a blender first so it's not so chunky and add some ff sf choc pudding to it.... pretty good!

hmmmm..... yep I think your fats pretty low.... regarding your late night PB snacking...but then again....PB will do that to ya!  I like to have it early in the morning so I don't tend to go overboard at night.... I mix 1 T pb with my choc protein powder and little water...it comes out like a thick pudding... yum! That way you have a lot of PB taste but just used 1 Tablespoon.... 

I guess anything to trick the mind....

Good luck tonight!


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 9, 2002)

Haven't added the FF/SF pudding mix to it yet...trying to stay away from it...but I'm sure it would taste better.

BJ....I wake up in themiddle of the night about twice....don't have cravings...just feel hungry...if I don't have somehting I find it too hard to get back to sleep.  I've pretty much decided that if I'm adding LBM I should listen to my body's natural hunger signal and feed it.  This will of course have to stop when I begin the cutting pahse in january  

Erilya...glad to see you're following this diary...I'd even happier to hear you'll be at the comp in April...it's dated for April 5th.  Hope to hear ya in the crowd.  Thanks for the compliment on the pic


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 9, 2002)

Yep I will be there.. awesome!! 

have a great rest of the week.. I am reading.. smiles.

Eri'


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 9, 2002)

Here is yeaterday's nutritional info

ept calories relatively high today since I did a good, hard cardio session and trained legs like a mad-man:

6:30 AM	Cardio - 40m Eliptical / 15m 15% Incline Treadmill Walk
8:00 AM	Tuna / 3/4 Cup Brown Rice / 375ml Mixed Vegies / 2 Tbsp Soy Sauce
10:30 AM	1/2 Scoop Whey Protein
11:30 AM	8 Egg Whites / 1 FF Cheese Slice / 1 Cup Oatmeal (dry)
1:45 PM	1 Tbsp PB
2:30 PM	2 Cups Cottage Cheese 1% / 1 Tbsp PB / 2 Tbsp Unseetened Cocoa
6:10 PM	1/2 Banana / 1/2 Tbsp Unsweetened Cocoa / 1 Tbsp PB
8:20 PM	Meso Tech / 5g Creatine
9:20 PM	2 Tbsp PB / 2 Tbsp Unsweetened Cocoa / 2 Cups 1% Cottage Cheese
BED	1 Tbsp PB / 2 Tbsp Unsweetened Cocoa / 2 Cups Cottage Cheese

Macro Totals:
347P / 261C / 80F / 3150Cals

Still need to work on adding meat and maybe more vegie and fruit.

I find I'm very hungry at night but it could be b/c I don't get chance to et much while I'm at work training clients and running the center.

See above for yesterday's training log...LEGS


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 9, 2002)

Also...I know I'm looking at possibly gaining some LBM so you all may be wondering why the cardio:

I'm heading off to "Aircrew Selection" in a few weeks (Oct.20-26) in Toronto, Canada (of course)....as my final stage in the selection process as a pilot in the military.  I'll be having numerous tests done so I need to be in excellent cardiovascular condition.

Hope it all goes well....anyone here from TO...other than Queen of Squats???


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 9, 2002)

*AB POSE last year..........*

Here is another picture from the competition last year.....not the greatest pic but it's me anyway:


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 9, 2002)

*AB POSE last year..........*

Here is another picture from the competition last year.....not the greatest pic but it's me anyway:


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 9, 2002)

Oops..I posted it twice


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 9, 2002)

You sure you are getting that much protein?  Doesn't look like 350 grams...


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 9, 2002)

Yup...60 grams of protein in each 2 Cup serving of Cottage Cheese so this alone yesterday amounted to 180 grams plus 52 grams in Meso Tech, 30 grams in 8 egg whites, another 30 grams in tuna and some extra in all the PB, etc.  Adds up to about 350 grams...I know it's a bit much...I'd like to keep it at about 275.


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 9, 2002)

Do you think I should display the macros each meal...I do at home on my computer but I just thought I would be including uneccessay junk for people to have to search through.....????


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 9, 2002)

Daily is fine.  Also 350 is fine for a bulk, it just didn't LOOK like 350.  BTW, I have said it before, thats too much dairy!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> BTW, I have said it before, thats too much dairy!


I agree... I cut dairy & breads and lost 4lbs of bf in two weeks!!!

Good luck in your comp!!!


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah I know but it's so convenient to take to work...I'm going to try and cut back on it a bit.

Thx Butterfly...but I won't be starting my cut until January.


BTW...just picking your head TP...what do you think is wrong with lots of dairy based on what I said I'd like to accomplish?  I've found that it has helped my hunger late-night since the milk sugars take longer to break down.  Also the calcium is great too.  I welcome all input...the more info the better.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 9, 2002)

FF, your abs in the pic look amazing....wow!!! great work


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 9, 2002)

Thanks so much QueenofSquats...greatly appreciated it.  

Hopefully they'll come out again like that this spring when I compete again....let's wait and see


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*BTW...just picking your head TP...what do you think is wrong with lots of dairy based on what I said I'd like to accomplish?  I've found that it has helped my hunger late-night since the milk sugars take longer to break down.  Also the calcium is great too.  I welcome all input...the more info the better. *_


_*

Bottom line is no protein source has a perfect array of aminos and you need a variety to get the fullest benefits.  So to much from one source is not ideal.

Also, and I know you aren't on a cut, dairy is not the best for recucing BF.  If you have no probs with that, then that is a non issue.*_


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 10, 2002)

Good point TP...point well taken...I definately need to work on variety...not just variety of protein sources but variety in my diet in general.  THX


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 10, 2002)

In general yes, I agree, but as to diff protein sources, its CRITICAL.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 10, 2002)

Hey FF, I want to put a picture of mine along with were my name appears, can you please tell me how to do that...you are coing to Toronto on Oct 20?? good luck with your selection...


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 11, 2002)

Here are the last 2 day's ntrition info...once again full of cottage cheese  

6:30 AM	Cardio - 40 Hard Eliptical Intervals / 20 minute steady pace Eliptical
8:10 AM	2 Cups 1% Cottage Cheese / 1 Tbsp PB / 2 Tbsp Unsweetened Cocoa
11:50 PM	8 Egg Whites / 1 FF Cheese Slice / 1 Cup Oatmeal (dry)
3:00 PM	2 Tbsp PB / 2 Tbsp Unsweetened Cocoa / 2 Cups 1% Cottage Cheese
6:45 PM	150 Pork Tenderloin / 3/4 Cup Brown Rice / 1/2 Cup Muschrooms / 1/2 Cup Mixed Beans / 1/4 Cup Crushed Tomatoes
9:30 PM	2 Tbsp PB / 2 Tbsp Unsweetened Cocoa / 2 Cups 1% Cottage Cheese
Bed	2 Cups 1% Cottage Cheese / 1 Tbsp PB / 2 Tbsp Unsweetened Cocoa

No weughts today - REST

Macro Totals:
352P / 254C / 85F / 3190 cals

Yesterday:

7:00 AM	Cardio - 30 minutes Eliptical
8:00 AM	150 Pork Tenderloin / 3/4 Cup Brown Rice / 1/2 Cup Muschrooms / 1/2 Cup Mixed Beans / 1/4 Cup Crushed Tomatoes
11:20 AM	2 Tbsp PB / 2 Tbsp Unsweetened Cocoa / 2 Cups 1% Cottage Cheese
3:30 PM	2 Tbsp PB / 2 Tbsp Unsweetened Cocoa / 2 Cups 1% Cottage Cheese
6:15 PM	1 Scoop Whey Protein / Banana
7:45 PM	Train - Shoulders / Traps
9:30 PM	8 Egg Whites / 1 FF Cheese Slice / 1 Cup Oatmeal (dry)
Bed	2 Tbsp PB / 2 Tbsp Unsweetened Cocoa / 2 Cups 1% Cottage Cheese

Macro Totals:
314P/ 255C / 81.5F / 3010cals

Trained Shoulders:

training light today...no pressing movements but will be utilizing supersets and high reps:

3 supersets of 12x25 DB Lateral Raise / 8x50 BB Front Raise / 12x35 Bent-Over Laterals

2x20x12 / arm no rest....single-arm leaning lateral raise

3x120 Reverse Peck Deck

3x15x100lb DBs Shrugs

Not my usual routine for shoulders but it felt great for a change of pace....nice pump!

Weight seems to be staying steady at 180lbs...and looking a bit tighter in the stomach... Not going to change much in the next 10 days or so...cardio at 4 x / wk and weights 4-5x/wk...about 3000 cals per day with one cheat meal at the end of the week.


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 11, 2002)

Thanksgiving Day GOAL:

I'm eating at the Sheraton Hotel's BEAUTIFUL Holiday evening buffet.......I want to try and avoid eating WAY too much...I hate when I eat so much that I feel like getting sick...I'll let you know how I do.  It's hard since they have pretty much everything and it's soooo yummy


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 11, 2002)

Happy Thanksgiving weekend...enjoy the yummy buffet..


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 12, 2002)

Ohhh FF, I have a huge smile on my face thanks so much for your feedback,(by the way I like your long e-mails), its make total sense to me, its like you read my mind you are right 101%, sometimes I get way too ambitious, and                  push myself physically and mentally...you are also right about my body being in as you said,patience/ giving things time with a postive attitute will
make me achieve my goals of great health and body...thanks again


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 12, 2002)

Cheers....BTW...definately not going to a healthy night tonight....friends are home for the weekend and we're having quite a bash...with some hardcore dancing to follow...can't wait as I haven't seen them since summer!


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 14, 2002)

OK...here's the deal...I will be going away this week and returning the end of October.  Because of this I will not be makingany entries in my diary fora couple of weeks.

I'll stillbe checking the board though...just won't be tracking diet and training info.

Cheers....FF


----------

